# R15-300 vs. R15-500



## BethMD (Aug 2, 2006)

I just received a replacement for my second defective R15 unit. This new one is a model 300, as opposed to a 500. The DirecTV representative told me that there was no difference in storage or functionality between the 2 models. Just curious if he is correct. I guess I'll find out when I hook it up tonight.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is no difference in storage.

They where built by two different vendors.
The R15-300 is smaller in physical size.... and a recent poll of temperature has shown that it runs about 10 degrees cooler on the inside.

Othe rthen that... it is functionally the same.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Can someone actually posts pictures of the 300 model?


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

AppliedAggression said:


> Can someone actually posts pictures of the 300 model?


They look virtually the same from the front and sides, except for the 500 being a few inches deeper. The back of the unit is where the changes are:



 (Click for fullsize)


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The sides of my 500 are "fluted" (for want of a better word," and the 300 is smooth. But if you did not see them together, you might not notice the difference in size.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is no difference in storage.
> 
> They where built by two different vendors.
> The R15-300 is smaller in physical size.... and a recent poll of temperature has shown that it runs about 10 degrees cooler on the inside.
> ...


who are the vendors for the R15-300 and R15-500?


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

bnm81002 said:


> who are the vendors for the R15-300 and R15-500?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61200


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

bnm81002 said:


> who are the vendors for the R15-300 and R15-500?


Humax and (I think) either LG or Philips.


----------

